# How do you haul your cart?



## MiniNHF (Jan 22, 2015)

I wanted to see if anyone has photos of how they haul their mini carts. I have seen on top of rigs, inside and on the back. Im am leaning towards on the back but I appreciate anyones input to this. I have a 2 horse straight load ramp trailer that I converted to a mini 3 horse slant load with a front tack/storage area.

My boyfriend can weld any type of metal etc so custom applications are okay


----------



## MajorClementine (Jan 22, 2015)

I don't have a picture but if you are using a pickup to haul your trailer you can strap your cart in the back of the pickup. I put the wheels against the cab and the shafts rest on the tailgate. We strap it down where the shafts connect to the cart. Tight enough it won't move but not so tight it bends things. Also bungee a shop towel to the shafts where they rest on the tailgate to prevent rubbing.


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Jan 22, 2015)

We have a two horse trailer that has a small front (tack?) section. The cart fits in either. I am only showing one horse so its easy. Also we have a passenger van that pulls the trailer so it fits in their too.


----------



## MiniNHF (Jan 22, 2015)

MajorClementine said:


> I don't have a picture but if you are using a pickup to haul your trailer you can strap your cart in the back of the pickup. I put the wheels against the cab and the shafts rest on the tailgate. We strap it down where the shafts connect to the cart. Tight enough it won't move but not so tight it bends things. Also bungee a shop towel to the shafts where they rest on the tailgate to prevent rubbing.


I can do that if I am unhooking my trailer, but at one day shows thats just a pain to do that and most of the time I am by myself. :/



fourluckyhorseshoes said:


> We have a two horse trailer that has a small front (tack?) section. The cart fits in either. I am only showing one horse so its easy. Also we have a passenger van that pulls the trailer so it fits in their too.


Yeah if I used my area I would have no room for my stuff lol I dont have a real tackroom, its just a regular two horse.


----------



## Barefootin (Jan 23, 2015)

We have a step-up trailer. We carry 3 carts on the back. You know the cargo carriers that go in a Reece hitch. My Dad made a giant one and thats how we haul the carts. It just bolts on to the trailer frame. The minis just use it as a step so we only take it off if we're hauling a big horse.


----------



## Becky Horat (Jan 27, 2015)

We sometimes haul our carts in back of truck with trailer hooked. We don't have to un-hook to unload. We jack-knife the trailer (carefully, of course) and can then use a ramp (we have aluminum car ramps?) to roll it off truck.


----------



## Carriage (Feb 10, 2015)

I've had customers haul the 'Bike in the passenger front seat.......


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 13, 2015)

here are a couple of pictures from an acquaintance here in NC...










If you have Facebook, and go to Horse Trailer conversions - I believe Mary was the one who set that FB page up and does a lot of contributing to it... You could ask for other people to post their ways of hauling, too.

I have loaded my carts in the back of my truck - mine are larger due to having larger shetlands. W/ one trailer I can haul w the shafts over the tailgate - no problems. W/ my new one, I can't. The shafts go up over the truck box and cab. I've had other people help me unload the carts (the heavy ones) - usually w/o "jack-knifing" the trailer. W/ others, I've also "jack-knifed" the trailer and just dropped the wheels off while holding the shafts. I've not used a ramp since I didn't really have one.

For the farm forecart and the wagon - I haul them in the back of the stock trailers I use. The forecart goes in and tips upw/ the tongue extending out of the "hole" above the door of the trailer. The wagon goes in the back of the new, wider trailer - for both I use wooden ramps that I attached the steel ramp pieces to. The forecart has to have the tongue padded - especially in the new trailer which has an additional slider door w/ steel attachments that cut into the tongue if not padded. The neckyoke is also strapped - to both sides of the trailer so that it doesn't swing.

The tongue on the wagon is removed and either hauled under the wagon or raised up and tied into position on the trailer wall. Both have pros & cons... I;ve been thru my pics and I don't have any of the way I've hauled any of our driving vehicles! Wow. Thought I did.


----------



## MiniNHF (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks for the pics and info! I actually just found that group of FB so I have been looking at that thing daily for ideas for my trailer all around


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 19, 2015)

Another Shetland pony owner had a special "door rack" made for her trailer. The door is attached over/behind the trailer door. It can be attached in such a way that it swings open completely to unload a cart separately or stay attached to the trailer door and open as one unit. Kinda neat - wish I'd taken pictures. I didn't realize at the time she was showing it to me how unique it was! She lives in Florida and sometimes comes up to NC for part of the year...


----------

